# canine traps



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

what would be the best coyote and fox trap?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Best is a matter of opinion. With that said, I have had very good results with Bridgers 1.65 coil spring. I replace the factory springs and add #2 springs. I also add a shock spring to the chain. Laminating the jaws will also help. I have also had good success with the 1 3/4 sized traps set up the same way. I tighten the nut and bolt on the pan just enough so that it can hold it's own weight and it seems to work very well for fox and coyote.


----------

